# At what age should I pick out my German Shepherd Puppy?



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Ill be bringing my puppy home in July but my breeder told me that I could come and pick out my puppy when he is a couple of weeks old, of course I wouldn't be bring him home for another couple of weeks cause he wouldn't be old enough to leave him Mother yet. The puppies are only 2 days old right now so I do have plenty of time to make my decision. But anyways my question is.. At what age should I pick out my German Shepherd puppy? Or should I just wait until he is old enough to bring him home and make my choice of the litter then????? I'm not really sure what to do either would be fine, I just wanted somebody else' opinion.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your breeder should be picking out a puppy that is suitable for your lifestyle, your 'wants', and 'don't wants' ..

Puppies change constantly, what might be a good pick for at 3 weeks, may not be at 6.

Your breeder should be selecting whatever puppies are a good fit for YOU, and go from there. Honestly I don't think anyone can "peg" a puppy at 2 weeks old. At that age all you'd be picking is color/gender..


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Of course different puppies have different temperaments, you really need to see which is right for you as said before.

But I would suggest that a pup is picked up at 7-8 weeks, id prefer 8 though, he'd have enough play and learning from his litter mates and mother. Actually learning at that age from his fellow doggy friends and mother are crucial and portray how the dog will be when he is older.

He will learn about rough play and when to bite and not to bite! Of course he will not be trained, you have to train him but imagine someone not playing with any kids or his mother how he would turn out!

Anyways you still have alot of time to decide, I got mine at 7 weeks and I would of preferred to get him a bit older but I got impatient  be careful the first week is tough! Anyway good luck and post picture when you choose!


----------



## morgan&thor (May 22, 2013)

Dann said:


> Of course different puppies have different temperaments, you really need to see which is right for you as said before.
> 
> But I would suggest that a pup is picked up at 7-8 weeks, id prefer 8 though, he'd have enough play and learning from his litter mates and mother. Actually learning at that age from his fellow doggy friends and mother are crucial and portray how the dog will be when he is older.
> 
> ...


 
Okay Thanks for the help! And ill be sure to post pictures when I bring him home


----------

